# Horse Show Attire?



## rodriguezpoultry (Jul 24, 2010)

I've decided to enter Max in a show that's coming up fairly soon. He won't do well, but why DQ him on account of my attire.

Can someone give me ideas as to what is acceptable in a county fair? I do not have alot of money, so clearance areas are most wanted. 

I am a larger woman. What is acceptable? Long sleeved button down shirt? Are jeans allowed or are slacks preferred? Are shirts tucked in? Belts? Are hats mandatory?


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jul 24, 2010)

Would dress slacks be a better idea? I have the boots. 

What about this type of shirt?
http://www.walmart.com/ip/George-Women-s-Long-Sleeve-Button-Down-Shirt/13849165?findingMethod=rr


----------



## LauraM (Jul 24, 2010)

What type of classes are you showing in?

Hunt Seat......Western Pleasure......Saddle Seat?


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jul 24, 2010)

Showmanship, Halter, Walk/Trot Western Pleasure, Western Pleasure.

All will be under novice/amateur. 

It's not for a huge show, just a county fair and a club show.

When I showed in the PHBA, the outfits were very elaborate, but I can't afford those types of outfits at the moment.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jul 24, 2010)

County fairs here go by 4-H rules. Your state Ag office should have some info on their website.

Showmanship: Headgear (incl. hats), boots at the minimum. Slacks, western style shirt with something at the neck--scarf, brooch, bola tie, hat and gloves. Show-style halter and lead

Similar for western pleasure only you *should* have chaps and boots. Chaps are not required but I've never seen anyone compete without them. If you do, make sure jeans are pressed and clean and go with the outfit.

At Arabian breed shows and gaited horse breed shows, outfits are more subdued than what they are at stock horse shows. As long as your outfit is clean, appropriate and fits you, there should not be a problem. A lot of judges don't like excessive bling anyway if you were to ask them.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jul 24, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> County fairs here go by 4-H rules. Your state Ag office should have some info on their website.
> 
> Showmanship: Headgear (incl. hats), boots at the minimum. Slacks, western style shirt with something at the neck--scarf, brooch, bola tie, hat and gloves. Show-style halter and lead.


Does it matter what type of slacks? I'm sure I can borrow my aunt's gloves...if not, they aren't much on ebay. 

I have the halter and lead. I don't like all the bling, I feel like it takes away from the horse, but in PHBA shows that I've been to, it seems like the more bling you have, the better you'll place. I know that's a generalization, but that's the way it looks sometimes.

I would prefer not to cut his mane. I like the long look but understand that banding is generally done to maintain a "clean cut" look. 

So:
hat
boots
slacks (does it matter what type? Can it be dress slacks that look similar to western?)
western shirt 
neck piece of some sort
gloves

Is that about it? 

I had some chaps, but honest to God, I can't get into those things at the moment.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jul 24, 2010)

Dress slacks would probably be fine for showmanship, although catalogs do sell special "showmanship pants."

The stable I ride at is a gaited horse stable so they do gaited horse shows. I've been riding Arabians for 20 years so I'm very familiar with Arab shows and the people at these shows usually just wear jeans, chaps, a button-up shirt, neck thingy and hat (and boots of course). They all look very workmanlike and clean but they don't dazzle going around the arena. Saddles have minimal silver on them.

Then we go to the county fair shows where even the adults are in skin-tight glittery slinkies, $5,000 silver encrusted saddles and $1,000 silver ferrule reins and bridle, silver-plated spurs, big faux pearl earrings, whore-red lipstick and rouge, sky-blue eyeshadow up to the eyebrows, fake tails that you can see where the real tail ends and the fake begins, saddle pads embellished with tooled leather and silver conchas .... It's a little ridiculous.

Now, have you decided on hot pink, Mediterranean teal or aubergine for your color scheme?


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jul 24, 2010)

teehee....my saddle is purple and black synthetic while the reins and bridle are medium oil leather...


I'm gonna clash like the mad hatter and a british tea party!

I'm hoping to dye or stain the leather black. I'm perfectly happy with my synthetic saddle.

I'd like to find a nice purple shirt and call it good. I'd wear my black dress pants with my English riding boots (they were given to me so they'll work as western also.. ) for showmanship and the same shirt with nice jeans in riding. 


What type of jeans are good for the riding? All I have are flare-legged jeans. Are they supposed to be straight-legged?

I've seen the showmanship pants...a bit too, um, tight for what I'm after. Do you think points will be deducted if I don't wear the special pants?


----------



## patandchickens (Jul 24, 2010)

rodriguezpoultry said:
			
		

> teehee....my saddle is purple and black synthetic while the reins and bridle are medium oil leather...
> I'm gonna clash like the mad hatter and a british tea party!
> I'm hoping to dye or stain the leather black.


NO NO, don't do that! 1) it will not work, it will be an uneven dye job unless very high-quality leather, and 2) will rub off on your hands and the horse and everything else in sight, with 3) permanent ruination of the bridle and reins.

Stick with the color they are. If you're already riding in a purple and black synthetic saddle, believe me, the color of your plain leather bridle is NOT a problem 

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL...smarty pants....


----------



## goodhors (Jul 24, 2010)

I would add that you MUST have a belt of some kind with a fancy buckle or western type buckle with a hook.  Can be a quiet color belt, matches shirt or colored pants or boots.  Wearing jeans, plain leather of most colors is fine.  So black would be fine with black pants, dark boots.  Pants should have belt loops to carry the belt.  If you are not showing off your figure, a belt and buckle that blend with pants, understated, is going to be more flattering.  The crystal bling belts look best on younger girls wearing tight pants, who have the ideal figure.  Some styles just do not flatter all figures. 

Boot should be of a western TYPE, not english boots if everything else is western.  Lacers would work fine or real western boots.  I say go for a bit of a flare leg, fits over your boot tops and "stacks" on the ankles.  Pants or jeans, should be long enough that boot tops, your ankles, DO NOT show when you walk or ride.  Wrinkled ankle pants or jeans are just fine.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 24, 2010)

You said you are "larger..."  I suspect that subdued, dark pants/jeans that fit well (looser rather than tighter, and try them on while riding as the fit changes) will be slimming.  Then if your shirt is more colorful, or your tie, the whole picture will be neater.  You may need a different pair of slacks for in-hand classes, as the fit required will be a little different than the fit needed to straddle a saddle.

I would also recommend some type of body shaper underneath, to control...um....jiggle.  Trust me, it goes a looooong ways in presenting a neat picture, no matter what the rider's size.

You probably know this, but control the hair, too.  No stray strands escaping at all.  Consider a hairnet or at least really good control products.

Go for a neat picture whether you can afford pricey stuff or not....and go have a great time showing off your horse!  Yay for you, you go, girl!  You will be setting a great example in this economy.  So many people aren't showing because they can't afford it.  It would be nice to have showing be fun and not a pageant of who can afford the most expensive outfits and equipment and horses and trainers.


----------



## ohne (Sep 6, 2010)

This is a bit late but the best thing that you can do when in doubt is find out what rules the show will be adhering to and follow those. This will also help you to understand what the judge is looking for in performance classes.


----------



## jane_kolin (Aug 3, 2012)

It is rather a county fair


----------

